
Kleiner’s Bing Gordon: gamers should make $3 an hour while playing - marojejian
http://venturebeat.com/2011/06/30/kleiner-perkins-gordon-gamification/
======
seagaia
Oh no, this guy completely misses the point. I can't believe he threw everyone
into one bucket of "gamers". Do I want my games to be profit-driven crap like
Farmville? Heck no.

I mean, I guess if we want games to be soulless and casual, sure. Thankfully
we have indie gaming and some other nice companies to prevent that...

